# SS112 CHROME



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

the chrome is flaking around the bead and the tire cant seal (without help).....:aargh4:

i know ive heard this before.....but how many of you guys have had problems with the ss12 chrome wheels


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't they have lifetime warrenty? Call ITP and see what they will do for you


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> Don't they have lifetime warrenty? Call ITP and see what they will do for you



sent an email but they say 1yr on chrome.....lifetime on structural


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Ahh that's good to know wish I could help more. Maybe someone else can help you put


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah they only claim a 12month finish warranty, that also includes the black and machined models


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

well just for the record they didnt even respond......


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

could you dremel or grind down the surface of the beads....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

How about some bead sealer? Worked for me on some other rims I had.


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

yep....i got the tire to seal...but its just a matter of time before the chrome peeling works its way to the outside....


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> How about some bead sealer? Worked for me on some other rims I had.


 Yea, I use bead seal with a similar problem with my H2 wheels and fixed mine.


----------



## Joshua99ta (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah unforturnately they dont take a whole lot of abuse... we @ copiah creek a good bit and the rocks/sand definately put a beating on the chrome finish!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

My buddy had kinda the same issue with some wheels he used silicone on the bead sealed it the first time never leaked again


----------

